# GF Joshua F3 and XO rear triangles able to swap?



## zanq (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm trying to help a friend out with a vintage 1997 Gary Fisher Joshua XO....

He is interested in adding disc brakes to it and I'm researching the best, most economic options. Different wheelset and fork are already assumed. Aside from adapters like the Brake Therapy, I learned that the 2000-2001 Joshua F3's came with a rear triangle that had a 22mm Hayes mount. Looks like there are 22mm brackets still available to use modern caliper systems on these old frames.

This option will be dependent on a F3 triangle mounting to a XO front chassis. I was hoping to learn from the collective knowledge of the forum if these rear ends are interchangeable? If they can swap, is a triangle with a 22mm mount (and needed bracket) better, worse or equal to something like the Brake Therapy adapter? I don't know enough about these old Y-frames or disc brake adapters.

Thanks for any help!

GF Joshua XO
BikePedia - 1997 Gary Fisher Joshoua X0 Complete Bicycle

GF Joshua F3 rear triangle








Joshua F3








Joshua XO


----------



## mhickey79 (Feb 22, 2007)

The V-brakes are lighter, less maintenance and much easier to set up, especially considering the trouble you'd have to go to to get discs on this bike.
Honestly - why bother?
First you have to find chainstays that are disc compatible (may or may not be an option).
Then, contend with the old 22mm Hayes brakes, if you can even find them.


----------



## zanq (Feb 10, 2004)

mhickey79 said:


> The V-brakes are lighter, less maintenance and much easier to set up, especially considering the trouble you'd have to go to to get discs on this bike.
> Honestly - why bother?


The question of whether this project is "worth it" is subjective and not my call. Its a question that could be asked of most restoration projects in this forum. We have discussed the financial aspects of investing in old technology. Now I'm just helping to provide accurate information to see what is possible.



mhickey79 said:


> First you have to find chainstays that are disc compatible (may or may not be an option).


I have to find an entire disc URT. (e.g. a donor frame) That is mostly the point of my post; to see if an F3 URT swaps in.



mhickey79 said:


> Then, contend with the old 22mm Hayes brakes, if you can even find them.


As stated in my initial post, we would look at using a 22mm adapter bracket. We would be using a modern brake system.

Thanks


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

From where I'm sitting it sure looks like it would swap.  Have you tried the Fisher forum?


----------



## zanq (Feb 10, 2004)

jeff said:


> From where I'm sitting it sure looks like it would swap.  Have you tried the Fisher forum?


I questioned whether this was the correct forum to post in. I may ask a Mod to move it to that forum.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

No need to move it. You might get what you're looking for here. Just post again over there.


----------



## dan240 (Apr 28, 2011)

I have a 98 Joshua XO I've owned since ~2000 (Ice Orange with Black swing arm). It has a rear triangle with a 22 mm Hayes mount on it.

The frame is in storage while I'm re-modelling so I can't provide pictures.

If you Google the bike you can see the mount in a few of the images. It looks to me like some of the 98's got the newer rear triangle and some did not.


----------



## JavierO (Feb 24, 2021)

I had that Joshua Bike, I love it, it is the best one for downhill if you´re not a professional rider.
Disc brakes are the best thing I modded for the bike, I prepared a custom support with aluminium for planes, it was like 12 or more years ago and it is still runing light and fast.









I am searching for the drawings if I get them I will post here.


----------

